

Constructive Interference - zaru
http://www.zaru.co/3/post/2011/07/constructive-interference.html?utm_source=hackernews

======
ColinWright
Dodgy analogy, incorrect "facts" (Tacoma Narrows had nothing really to do with
constructive interference, it was simple resonance), fluffy conclusions, and
no real advice.

